# TYCO 440X2 Spring Suspension Help Wanted! My first post. :-)



## moraff55 (7 mo ago)

I recently purchased a TYCO Aero Turbo Hopper (HO scale) which is advertised has having a 'Spring Suspension' and 440X2 Chassis. While somewhat familiar with the original Aurora pancake design, I know nothing about this TYCO chassis design other than they seem extremely well made and run VERY nicely, and I'd like to be able to tinker with them. But I've been unable to find anything that details how to properly remove and install the body. It appears the 'stakes' (which I've found for sale on-line) that hold the springs in place and provide the connection to the body must be pulled/pushed/extracted somehow to remove the body. Any help would be much appreciated.

PS Does this site have a 'Search' function. I freely confess to often being blind, but in my haste to resolve my dilemma I may have overlooked it. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk

If you havent already noticed it yet. In the center of the screen to the right of the HobbyTalk logo is a Search Community box. Click there and type in your search information desired.

It should always stay visible to you as you scroll down the page as the main page menu at the top of the screen.

Let us know if you dont see it!


----------



## moraff55 (7 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk
> 
> If you havent already noticed it yet. In the center of the screen to the right of the HobbyTalk logo is a Search Community box. Click there and type in your search information desired.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm blind. :-O


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

moraff55 said:


> I recently purchased a TYCO Aero Turbo Hopper (HO scale) which is advertised has having a 'Spring Suspension' and 440X2 Chassis. While somewhat familiar with the original Aurora pancake design, I know nothing about this TYCO chassis design other than they seem extremely well made and run VERY nicely, and I'd like to be able to tinker with them. But I've been unable to find anything that details how to properly remove and install the body. It appears the 'stakes' (which I've found for sale on-line) that hold the springs in place and provide the connection to the body must be pulled/pushed/extracted somehow to remove the body. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> PS Does this site have a 'Search' function. I freely confess to often being blind, but in my haste to resolve my dilemma I may have overlooked it. Thanks again to all.


A long time ago I tried to disassemble one of those and something broke, I think they were not meat to be tinkered with as the regular 440/440x2 cars or at least they are more fragile. They actually have no "spring suspension", in fact they don't have a suspension at all. Those springs hold the body to the chassis.

These "Turbo Hoppers" were meant for a set with jumps, bumps and slopes, so they have bigger diameter tires and have more ground clearance than regular ho slot cars.


----------

